# Is It A Buck Year?



## Brody's Broodello (May 16, 2010)

It sure seems like it around here! We had two sets of twins & both were Bucks! last year we had Does, we had a set born 6 weeks ago one of each, I think that was a tease! Here are some pics
Full Blood Boers (Buck who we lost)





Full Blood Boer Doe ( Clover - A keeper!)




Boer Buck  (Daisy X Onyx baby)




Boer Buck (Daisy X Onyx Baby)




Toggenburg/Boer Cross Bucks


----------



## Roll farms (May 17, 2010)

We're holding at 23 does, 19 boys (I think) sired by 5 different bucks.

You can see them here if you'd like.... http://www.rollfarms.com/id27.html

I really like your black and white kids...and we made some Toggenboer does this year, too.


----------



## Renegade (May 17, 2010)

We have 6 boer babies so far this year 4 does 2 bucks.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## cmjust0 (May 17, 2010)

5 babies so far...3 does, 2 bucks.

The bucks have each been AMAZING in their own ways, though, so that's OK..


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 17, 2010)

I was blessed with three does out of three kids.  My first year with goats, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (May 17, 2010)

We've had 9 kids here this season, all from the same sire.  5 does, 4 bucks.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (May 17, 2010)

We've had 7 babies....6 bucks/1 doe 3 Sires


----------



## Brody's Broodello (May 24, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We're holding at 23 does, 19 boys (I think) sired by 5 different bucks.
> 
> You can see them here if you'd like.... http://www.rollfarms.com/id27.html
> 
> I really like your black and white kids...and we made some Toggenboer does this year, too.


Thanks  I like the Black & Whites the best. They are just too cool looking!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 25, 2010)

6 kids...5 bucks and 1 doe.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 25, 2010)

Had a set of triplets born yesterday...2 bucks, 1 doe.

We're running 4 and 4 right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 25, 2010)

3 bucks and 3 does born here. So I'm 50/50 and done for the year.


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Jun 5, 2010)

Well the last kids showed up yesterday. YUP you guessed it, 2 more BUCKS!!! UGH! The only plus is they are Fullbloods & totally Black. How fast can I get the For sale signs up! 

So the total kids this year, 7 bucks & 1 doe! We are keeping the doe! the rest need to make travel plans!


----------



## goat lady (Jun 5, 2010)

We had two kiddings this year. Our one doe gave us two beautiful blue eyed does. But this pass Sunday my other doe gave me three bucks. Last year all I got was does.  Next year I will have several first timers, so I am hoping they give me more does.  The three bucks just born are cute, but I already have two, and don't want more than 2 bucks for my little farm.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 6, 2010)

Only five kids for me this year:

   3 bucklings and 2 doelings


----------



## Horsefly (Jun 6, 2010)

We had two sets of boy girl twins.  2 boys 2 girls, unfortunatly one of the girls died at birth.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 7, 2010)

We added two more Saturday night/early Sunday morning:  1 buck, 1 doe.

So far, we're 5 & 5.


----------



## haviris (Jun 7, 2010)

For me, it's been quad does, buck/doe twins, 3 bucks 1 doe quads, trip bucks, and twin does. So 8 does, 7 bucks, unfortunately lost 3 does and a buck.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 8, 2010)

It's been a buck year and a loss year for me. 

Gracee had two doelings and a buck, all aborted late term.
Flora had two bucklings
Bonnie had a single doeling, aborted also (I had a chlamydia abortion storm) 
Snow White had two bucklings, premature, one died one lived. 

So of the kids that lived, I have three bucklings out of four kiddings. Oh, and I was given a fourth buckling by a neighbor too...

There's not much market here right now for wethers or bucks, unfortunately. All of these but the gift buck will probably go in the freezer.


----------

